# trout ID



## FISHIN216

caught this one this morning..was just wondering is this a brown trout? I know I was wrong in the past but this does'nt seem like any bow I have ever caught..also saw the hatchery this morning...so hard not to want to fish that. but I'm guessing the fine would be insane and there would be NO sport involved..kinda like trolling


----------



## no_luck_again

That is a rainbow. 

The hatchery is crazy. They have a drawing you can enter to fish it every year.


----------



## CoolWater

You will catch lots of rainbows at the trout camp that are not the manistee strain steelhead. They will look rather different.

Yep, try the castalia lottery for a chance to catch 5 of those fish legally.

They have cameras at the car bridge, definately not worth it to poach... and like you said, it wouldn't even be sporting.


----------



## dcfisherman

I've was allowed to5 fish at the hatchery. The challenge there is getting the small fish not to bite lol.


----------



## FISHIN216

ya I could see that being a problem..when I pulled up there was a guy feeding them bread..they were going nuts..also saw a palomino in there and a couple legit browns..and now I see the difference as the browns have much larger spots


----------



## CoolWater

Here's a Brown I caught from the exact spot you are standing... Fall '09.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

is there a link for the drawing??


----------



## CoolWater

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...nglers-At-State-s-Castalia-Fish-Hatchery.aspx


----------



## BlueDun

FISHIN216 said:


> ..also saw a palomino in there and a couple legit browns..and now I see the difference as the browns have much larger spots


Fishin216: Take another look at your photo - see the pink lateral stripe down the side? Brown trout do not have that pink lateral section. Also, look at CoolWater's photo - see the gold color on the fins? Rainbows will not have that gold color. Sometimes brown trout also have white tips to go with the gold color. They might also have red spots below the brown/black spots.

BTW: Fishin216 and CoolWater: nice fish!


----------



## kprice

there would be NO sport involved..kinda like trolling[/QUOTE

kinda stupid to say


----------



## Fishaholic69

kprice said:


> there would be NO sport involved..kinda like trolling[/QUOTE
> 
> kinda stupid to say


 Rofl


----------



## CoolWater

The irony is so thick... a trolling comment that in fact is about trolling! 

A good thing that comment was here, if it were the Lake Erie Forum this thread would have been locked by now... lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish

kprice said:


> there would be NO sport involved..kinda like trolling[/QUOTE
> 
> kinda stupid to say


Ummmmm yeah...Just take a look at what the whole post is about...ALMOST as stupid as not knowing what kind of fish it was. lol


----------



## FISHIN216

ShutUpNFish said:


> Ummmmm yeah...Just take a look at what the whole post is about...ALMOST as stupid as not knowing what kind of fish it was. lol


I really dont care what you think...I think trolling is a skillful and highly effective technique but I am all about the sport of it and to me it is not.......chill out man spring will be here soon


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Who ever said that trolling is not sporty or less sporty than say casting or drifting? It is merely a different approach at catching fish. I'm not even talking about the effectiveness of it....I'm talking about each and everybody's personal choices of methods to fishing. So don't tell someone to "chill" when you come on and make an ignorant statement like you did and expect NO reply. Its just like artificial bait guys saying "Its too easy, unfair or dumb to use live bait to catch fish." You made an offensive comment and several people here adressed it...and if you didn't care what I thought, you would not have quoted me with your rebuttal. 

So, maybe to you trolling may not be "sporty", but theres a difference between well rounded fishermen and ignorant/stubborn ones. Who constitutes the sport of it? You? Me? NO! Each individual and his/her personal choice of it...I sure don't hear too many trollers going around saying that drifting or casting to catch 'em is gay or uncool or un-sporty....you know why? Because most trollers have advanced themselves from casting/drifting to make themselves more well rounded fishermen IMO...and MOST trollers still do both, but rarely make comment to the other methods simply out of respect and appreciation to them. 

Yup, spring will be here before you know it and I cannot wait!


----------



## banshe2008

This all started because the guy wanted to know about his fish. And now the conversation turns to which method of catching fish is more 'sporting' than the other. Amazing. Who cares? If you don't want to troll, don't do it.
By the way, nice fish. I don't know what it is and don't care. it's a fish.


----------



## Fishman

That is undoubledly a black crappie, and you're all getting trolled


----------



## Exentrik

A "Brown trovt" has caught, and is holding an obvious rainbow trout in this thread.. Nice fish!


----------



## steelheadBob

CoolWater said:


> The irony is so thick... a trolling comment that in fact is about trolling!
> 
> A good thing that comment was here, if it were the Lake Erie Forum this thread would have been locked by now... lol


Im amazed how quiet the steel forum has been!!!!!


----------



## kprice

banshe2008 said:


> This all started because the guy wanted to know about his fish. And now the conversation turns to which method of catching fish is more 'sporting' than the other. Amazing. Who cares? If you don't want to troll, don't do it.
> By the way, nice fish. I don't know what it is and don't care. it's a fish.


So nice for someone with knowledge on the subject to jump in and clear things up. If the guy would have asked if it was a brown trout, instead of making a cheap shot at guys who troll then no one would have said anything negative.


----------



## brodg

Am I the only one who is now annoyed with this thread? No offense to the original poster, its not your fault........Legit question, this thread has just moved into the dead horse arena.


----------



## The Producer

you sir are holding a mid-Atlantic rainbow smelt..... lmao j/k 

congrats on the snow trout. glad to see ya out still getting them.


you look really cold and relieved at the same time lol!

great job!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

> Am I the only one who is now annoyed with this thread? No offense to the original poster, its not your fault........Legit question, this thread has just moved into the dead horse arena.


There are currently 145,788 OTHER threads and 1,095,397 posts for your viewing pleasure. If you don't like this one, those should keep ya busy...


----------



## FISHIN216

kprice said:


> So nice for someone with knowledge on the subject to jump in and clear things up. If the guy would have asked if it was a brown trout, instead of making a cheap shot at guys who troll then no one would have said anything negative.


not so sure it was a cheap shot..rather an un-educated remark..I have never even personally gone trolling except for my few failed attempts at the mouth of a river in my bass boat with some crappy rod holders.I wont bash trolling anymore. but at least people had something to post in this never-ending winter. thank you for those who commented positively...... I did manage to catch a beasty male the other day that took my sustain to the limit anybody else out there having luck?


----------



## steelheader007

Sorry for all the Jack Wagons! Yes thats a Rainbow, but I can tell from the picture it had alot of bronze to it from top to bottom and if you have never seen a brown b4 I could see where you might think it was one! The purplish stripe down its lateral line is the dead give away! Trolling is work boys, and a good friend of mine is good at it but its alot of work!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

I love trolling for rainbow trout.


----------



## CoolWater

This forum has been tame compared to years past.


----------



## BigDaddy300

CoolWater said:


> This forum has been tame compared to years past.


Just wait it will more than likely fire up when the fish get on the gravel and the fish or not to fish controversy starts.


----------



## RockyRiverRay

Clearly an Arctic Char guys....

haha jk, nice little bow 216. We got some nice bow eggs from NY, those puppies are deadly around these parts... especially when you troll with em *egg loop*  haha

Ray


----------



## salmon king

BigDaddy300 said:


> Just wait it will more than likely fire up when the fish get on the gravel and the fish or not to fish controversy starts.


I say to fish!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

salmon king said:


> I say to fish!!!!!


Yeah sure...in the deeper water below the spawners.


----------



## steelheadBob

PFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, come on guys, its not even spring and the "redds" have already started...... Dont start kicking the horse before its dead yet.....


----------



## salmon king

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yeah sure...in the deeper water below the spawners.


You do what you do... and I'll do what I do


----------



## nforkoutfitters

hhhmmmmmmmmm fisherman helping fisherman


----------



## steelheader007

steelheadBob said:


> PFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, come on guys, its not even spring and the "redds" have already started...... Dont start kicking the horse before its dead yet.....


dont worry you know as well as I do the fishery whores cant wait to get there clients in 6"-14" with there beads and what not and have 30 fish days and the clients will not be the wiser! We fish for small mouth during the spawn so why does it matter? some of use just chose not to fishfor steelhead that time of year!


----------



## thistubesforu

personally have never caught a steelie despite trying several times for them. just wanted to throw the fact that dnr stocks the same amount yr after yr because there is LITTLE to NO reproduction of them. i guess im sayin do what u please, but i dont feel anyone is savin the steelies by not fishin for them during the spawn.


----------



## yonderfishin

thistubesforu said:


> personally have never caught a steelie despite trying several times for them. just wanted to throw the fact that dnr stocks the same amount yr after yr because there is LITTLE to NO reproduction of them. i guess im sayin do what u please, but i dont feel anyone is savin the steelies by not fishin for them during the spawn.


There is "little" reproduction , it has been proven to happen. I applaud anybody catching a trout right now since I am not able to.....Good job! As for fishing the reds , stocking keeps this fishery going not natural reproduction so anyway you can catch them ( legally of course ) , I envy your situation a little. I am all for treating them as cautiously as you can if you are releasing them so others can share the experience , but if you are catching them then congratulations. Im guessing this forum has been so dead because most of the water is frozen over but spring is coming!!!! My feeble attempt at steelheading is more for the experience than the fish , that coupled with limited ability keeps me from doing any good but I like to read about others catching them. You guys that get to fish for them on a regular basis may not know just how lucky you are. I may be able to get out once this spring and enjoy the experience.


----------



## FISHIN216

One of the things that makes my blood boil is people who keep fish in the act of spawning...it just seems wrong IMO. I will be fishing the redds but I will be gently releasing every fish caught..I prob. wont even snap pics this year..I CANT WAIT!!!!! I saw a largemouth in the upper rocky yesterday....sitting next to a stick by a log jam...got to be a sign


----------



## BigDaddy300

salmon king said:


> You do what you do... and I'll do what I do


You can have them all. I will fish for them a few times after the ice leaves before they get on the gravel but when that happens I'm done. I have "bigger fish to fry" at that time.


----------



## Stickman

I don't believe the main issue with people "fishing" redds is keeping spawning fish.

I believe it is the fact that these fish are not actively feeding (they're spawning) and are being snagged (lined if you prefer), overplayed on tackle too light to land them quickly(caught a monster on a 4 weight), kept out of the water for too long (here you hold it too) , and then "released" to float down the river by an angler who only fishes when you can "sight" fish. The angler then proudly states that they only practice catch and release while the fish expires as it drifts upside down to its death.

What is worse or less ethcial- legally catching a fish that decided to take your bait/jig/fly/plastic and keeping it (eggs or no eggs), or lining/snagging and releasing 10 fish that are put back in the river with no chance of survival?

Catch fish however makes you happy, but don't kid yourself about raking gravel and "releasing" snagged tired fish back to their beds to spawn while glaring at someone with a fish on a stringer.

Cleveland OH may have terrible sports teams but we also have world class fishing, for that I am thankful. If this rant does not apply to you, please do not be offended. See you on the river.


----------



## salmon king

BigDaddy300 said:


> You can have them all. I will fish for them a few times after the ice leaves before they get on the gravel but when that happens I'm done. I have "bigger fish to fry" at that time.


Ive got freinds who do the same thing as you do Big Daddy300. but I just love sight fishing for fish of all species... I always release my fish carefully and quickly... I will hold that fish in the water as long as it takes until that steel head can be revived and be healty,, I can understand people who dont like the fly guys who snag,but its apart of fly fishing on the redds... but it only happens by accident by me I cant speak for everyone on that issue but I love fly sightfishing I love it....


----------



## FISHIN216

stickman:
"I believe it is the fact that these fish are not actively feeding (they're spawning) and are being snagged (lined if you prefer), overplayed on tackle too light to land them quickly(caught a monster on a 4 weight), kept out of the water for too long (here you hold it too) , and then "released" to float down the river by an angler who only fishes when you can "sight" fish. The angler then proudly states that they only practice catch and release while the fish expires as it drifts upside down to its death."

I see some of your points but I have never personally witnessed this happening on the Rocky. I would be outraged..most of my pics of fish "sight fished" off redds the fish is in the water..just to make they are more comfortable. and I thought standard procedure when you snag is to just straighten your rod and let the fly break off... and they will actively feed. this past spring I was pulling in my fly to recast and was hit by a crazy aggressive steelie...was it feeding or was that nymph threatening that steelies territory. I have revived peoples fish for them because people just dont know how its done.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

personally, (In a sense) Im torn between fishing for them an not...since they dont reproduce to any extent, I dont think it matters as much..I love c&r...and we keep minimal fish per year...anyway, I dont like to snag them...I break off if I noticeably do...Since its a reaction hit most of the time in the spring(where-ever you fish) it is much easier...to all his own....


----------



## reo

Nothing tells me that my steelhead season is over more than hearing dude fishing in shin deep water yell to his buddy "Hey! I think I have this one hooked in the mouth!!" Another sign is seeing fish swimming around with flies stuck to it.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

reo said:


> Nothing tells me that my steelhead season is over more than hearing dude fishing in shin deep water yell to his buddy "Hey! I think I have this one hooked in the mouth!!" Another sign is seeing fish swimming around with flies stuck to it.


Or, "I would have had that one, but it moved.'


----------



## salmon king

reo said:


> Nothing tells me that my steelhead season is over more than hearing dude fishing in shin deep water yell to his buddy "Hey! I think I have this one hooked in the mouth!!" Another sign is seeing fish swimming around with flies stuck to it.


I don't think you'd like fishing elk creek in the fall than!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

salmon king said:


> I don't think you'd like fishing elk creek in the fall than!!!!


ya, REALLY..AMEN TO THAT!!


----------

